# cant get the level of the nitrate down.



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

i brought a new filter for my tank, i have had it running with the old one for two weeks, im not sure weather or not this is causing the problem or not, i have done a water change every other dsay but it doesnt seem to help. 

what should i do?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Bigger water change or look for a source of high nitrate. Do you have a dead fish under a rock? are you feeding too much? is there food in the filter?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Gump said:


> Bigger water change or look for a source of high nitrate. Do you have a dead fish under a rock? are you feeding too much? is there food in the filter?


Ditto on Gump's post. Let us know what the cause is. 

Good luck, Derby.


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

i have been doing 25% water changes and on the weekend i did a 50 %, im not over feeding as i hve only given them flake and pwrans 1ns a week. hopefully another water change will help.

i will tell you if it goes down


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

How Long has this tank been up and running .??
Carl.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

What have you got in there that you feeding Prawns ?


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

i got a dog face pufer and a toad fish and i a lunar wrasse and a vampire tang.

it has been runnin for a couple of years


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

What is the reading of your nitrate??and do you have corals in the tank? :?:


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

no corals the last reading was about 50 then it went down to 25 after a few water changes


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

finally got the level down but i lost the toad fish.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

What kind of filters? I have had a problem with nitrates when I had a wet/dry. Since I changed to a refugium, even though its dirty, my nitrates are less then 5. Give us some info on your filters and how often you clean/change the media. Also do you have good flow in the tank?

Dave


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Well i would hate to say it but, I'm in the same boat nitrate is about 20 been doing water changes but it still remains i'm thinking its my filter ,all i have right now is a eclipse hood filter running and a scimmer ,i'm still waiting for my Fluvial 305 to come in the mail ,do you think that will help??
Carl. :frustrated:


----------

